# Any chance of slimming TCF down a smidge?



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I have started surfing TCF on a netbook and have found that it is just _a bit_ too wide for the 1024 pixel wide screen. Any chance of reducing whichever table or graphic is forcing TCF to be bigger than 1024?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Is it the ads?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

If it's the ads, then it's due to a forced table size not allowing enough space for the ads. I'm sure something could be done to trim it down about 10 pixels.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Are you using firefox?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Nope, IE.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

It looks good on my EEE in IE -- I don't have the ads.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Upgrade to Internet Explorer 8 and zoom the page to 95&#37; or so.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Upgrade to Internet Explorer 8 and zoom the page to 95% or so.


or use firefox and adblock.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Firefox (at least 3.1/3.5) also allows you to zoom pages out.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

IE 7 has a zoom setting as well.


----------

